# Assetto Corsa - Geist ausschalten?



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Hallo an alle AC-Experten 

Von Euch kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen, wie ich den Geist meiner schnellsten Runde im Hotlap-Modus ausschalten kann. Es irritiert und nervt mich extrem wenn der da mit rumgurkt. Ich finde nur keine Option zum abschalten


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle AC-Experten
> 
> Von Euch kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen, wie ich den Geist meiner schnellsten Runde im Hotlap-Modus ausschalten kann. Es irritiert und nervt mich extrem wenn der da mit rumgurkt. Ich finde nur keine Option zum abschalten



Das Häkchen findest Du in den Session Einstellungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2017)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle AC-Experten
> 
> Von Euch kann mir doch bestimmt jemand sagen, wie ich den Geist meiner schnellsten Runde im Hotlap-Modus ausschalten kann. Es irritiert und nervt mich extrem wenn der da mit rumgurkt. Ich finde nur keine Option zum abschalten




Fahr halt schneller.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Das Häkchen findest Du in den Session Einstellungen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh mein Gott, größer gehts ja schon fast gar nicht 
Alles klar, danke, da hab ich bestimmt schon 20 Mal rein geguckt und das übersehen. Ich sollte doch meine Brille auch vorm PC aufsetzen


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Fahr halt schneller.



Jaaaa, daran hindert mich bis jetzt nur diese komische Streckenbegrenzung in Form von Mauern und Leitplanken, die wirken sehr anziehend auf mein Auto


----------



## Chemenu (26. Juni 2017)

Mich irritiert das Ghost Car auch immer extrem. Wenn das Scheissding direkt vor mir fährt ist es für mich unmöglich meine Zeit zu verbessern. 
Das Teil ist ja nicht mal ausreichend transparent sondern blockiert richtig schon die Sicht auf Brems- und Scheitelpunkte.


----------



## Shorty484 (26. Juni 2017)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Mich irritiert das Ghost Car auch immer extrem. Wenn das Scheissding direkt vor mir fährt ist es für mich unmöglich meine Zeit zu verbessern.
> Das Teil ist ja nicht mal ausreichend transparent sondern blockiert richtig schon die Sicht auf Brems- und Scheitelpunkte.



Ja eben, das ist wirklich ziemlich schlecht gelöst. Ich habe deswegen auch für heute meine Nordschleifen-Crashorgie abgebrochen, weil ich hinter dem Ding nur in die Mauer gedonnert bin.


----------



## Neawoulf (26. Juni 2017)

In Assetto Corsa stört mich das auch ziemlich. Das einzige Spiel, wo ich's an lasse, ist RaceRoom, wenn ich dort auf dem Leaderboard ne Challenge fahre. Da ist das Ghostcar quasi unsichtbar, wenn man dicht dran ist und wird umso sichtbarer, je weiter es sich entfernt (idealerweise im Rückspiegel).


----------

